
The Dataflow Model: Balancing Correctness, Latency, and Cost in Data Processing [pdf] - timclark
http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/43864.pdf
======
wslh
Eric Schmidt is in the list of authors, I wonder if he is doing CS research
again as an executive.

~~~
chubot
There are multiple Eric Schmidt's at Google. That one is not the
Chairman/former CEO :)

~~~
nfoz
Wow. Just imagine all the opportunity for social engineering, with a name like
that :)

------
obulpathi
Wow ... this is awesome! Quoting from the paper, "live and breathe under the
assumption that we will never know if or when we have seen all of our data,
only that new data will arrive, old data may be retracted, and the only way to
make this problem tractable". That's another amazing mindshift!

~~~
eternalban
Fundamentally still operating in an 'anticipatory' [1] model of computing. A
trending shade of pink lipstick for the old pig.

[1]: the margin of this post is too small to contain an elaboration on this ;)

------
chrisseaton
Why is there no related work section in this paper? I'm not sure simply
calling it 'The' dataflow model is very friendly either to all the other
previous dataflow models for parallelism that have been developed over the
last four decades or so. Why can this implementation be the definitive one so
much that it doesn't even need a qualified name and why aren't any of the
others even worth a mention?

~~~
demian
IMHO the same thing happened with the "object" concept in the '90s.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/08/18/the-dataflow-model-a-
prac...](http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/08/18/the-dataflow-model-a-practical-
approach-to-balancing-correctness-latency-and-cost-in-massive-scale-unbounded-
out-of-order-data-processing/), which points to this.

~~~
zweiterlinde
This is unfortunate---Colyer's summaries are well worth reading.

~~~
dang
They're good summaries, but after thinking about this a fair bit, I don't
think they're enough to trump HN's preference for original sources. Anyone who
wants to can read both, since when we change a URL we include the previous one
in the comments, as above.

